# Schwinn phantom 26 in



## tomsjack (May 17, 2020)

Schwinn phantom 26 in On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-phantom-26-in/184295379372?


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2020)

Now that's some funny chit right there!


----------



## crazyhawk (May 17, 2020)

A two word item description that's half wrong....sweet.


----------



## BFGforme (May 17, 2020)

Didn't know they made a straight bar phantom, must be uber rare....


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

It says panther literally right on the chain guard how did they come up with phantom


----------



## Jay81 (May 21, 2020)

Schwinnbikedude said:


> It says panther literally right on the chain guard how did they come up with phantom



Just like how most Schwinns say Schwinn somewhere on the bike, be it badge, decal etc, and yet people will spell it all sorts of different ways.
Shwin, Shwinn, Schwin, Swinn, Swin are some examples I have seen.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

Jay81 said:


> Just like how most Schwinns say Schwinn somewhere on the bike, be it badge, decal etc, and yet people will spell it all sorts of different ways.
> Shwin, Shwinn, Schwin, Swinn, Swin are some examples I have seen.



Yea I saw a schwinn on ebay a few weeks ago and they had it listed a "schwimmer" HA!


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2020)

Well dang it, the seller corrected his listing. But he didn't correct the description!  Now I'm totally cornfused. Bwahaha!


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Well dang it, the seller corrected his listing. But he didn't correct the description!  Now I'm totally cornfused. Bwahaha!



Now he just needs the correct the price


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

Yea 3,000 is way over priced


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

What do you think it's worth?


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2020)

Schwinnbikedude said:


> What do you think it's worth?




For which one, the Phantom or the Panther?


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

Panther


----------



## John G04 (May 21, 2020)

Schwinnbikedude said:


> What do you think it's worth?



Idk what it is but something looks off about it. The chainring is wrong along with the rack. Thinking it might have s7’s on it and not s2’s as the wheels look kinda thin to me. And I think its a repaint but not certain. $700ish??


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2020)

Well, it has a Phantom carrier with light, Phantom pedals, comfort grips off a Suburban, bent kickstand and 60's head badge. I'd give him 6 hunerd and dicker over the shipping fee.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 21, 2020)

Oh yea didn't even notice chain ring. They are very over priced didn't notice some of the thing said wow! I was just curious. Thanks


----------



## bikecrazy (May 22, 2020)

Fenders are wrong as well. I think the 3k figure represents what it would cost to make it right.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 22, 2020)

Ha!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 22, 2020)

it is always better for the seller to list things way overpriced than to discover his bike was actually worth 3 grand after selling it for $300.00.

what year did they stop making that bike? looks like a Bendix rear coaster brake.


----------



## phantom (May 22, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it is always better for the seller to list things way overpriced than to discover his bike was actually worth 3 grand after selling it for $300.00.
> 
> what year did they stop making that bike? looks like a Bendix rear coaster brake.



HW Panther's were 50 through 54 only.


----------



## phantom (May 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Well, it has a Phantom carrier with light, Phantom pedals, comfort grips off a Suburban, bent kickstand and 60's head badge. I'd give him 6 hunerd and dicker over the shipping fee.



I would pay $600 as well and not even dicker over the $59.99 shipping fee.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2020)

phantom said:


> I would pay $600 as well and not even dicker over the $59.99 shipping fee.



That's almost free!  Ha! Here's what it says in my part of the country.

Shipping:
$122.05 Expedited Shipping


----------

